# Sweet Gum



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm about to take down a 30 foot sweet gum that is dead at the top from a lightning strike. Is this safe for cooking? If so, how is the flavor?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 16, 2008)

thats a new one on me.......how long its been dead?

if its been dead awhile, meaning cured out.....try some with summin cheap..........like maybe burgers, or abts, and check it out for yourself.......


----------



## desertlites (Apr 16, 2008)

sweet gum is a no-no for smoking meat-do a google search and look there-If Dude woulda dona a SEARCH?


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 16, 2008)

Got it. Fireplace only. BTW I did search, but only in this forum. Guess I figured that if there was a wealth of knowledge on it, it would be here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 16, 2008)

my google search button is broken


----------



## desertlites (Apr 16, 2008)

glad i could be of help.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 16, 2008)

This is from  Dutch's thread about smoking woods, It was a sticky.

Quote :Other internet sources report that wood from the following trees is suitable for smoking: AVOCADO, BAY, CARROTWOOD, KIAWE, MADRONE, MANZANITA, GUAVA, OLIVE, BEECH, BUTTERNUT, FIG, GUM, CHESTNUT, HACKBERRY, PIMIENTO, PERSIMMON, and WILLOW. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 16, 2008)

is that sweet gum Dan? if so use it and let me know-thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea i'd be interested too I've got 10 or 15 to take down


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been reading on dozens of sites about sweet gum. Some suggest using it to smoke, some say it's a no-no. It is never listed as toxic, only not recommended. It is specifically listed in some fish smoke recipes. Sweet gum seems to be classified as a medium hard wood, along with willow and silver maple. I found a firewood website that lists it as "hard to burn". My guess is that it is tough to keep hot enough to cook, or causes creasote problems. I may try some on some chicken quarters to see how it works, after I check my health insuance policy.


----------



## reed42c (Dec 14, 2011)

sweet gum is a wonderful smoking wood.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

I know that when you burn it it pops alot...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I have tried alot of different woods but never sweetgum. But I'll keep looking.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking   page 4..

This one sez dont use it..  http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm

Same  .. http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf38762024.tip.html

Some folks use it tho...I wouldn't.

Craig


----------



## das21185 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sweet gum gets a bad wrap. It's because you don't use it like other woods. My uncle makes some of the best smoked sausage I've ever had and he only uses sweet gum.  But he only uses young green sweet gum sounds strange but results don't lie


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 1, 2014)

I personally don't like sweet gum as firewood (to even burn in a fireplace).  Mainly because there are just a lot of better woods out there.  But if you've got to take the tree down and will have a bunch of sweet gum wood, let it season for at least 6 months and give it a try.  Go pick up a pork shoulder for ~$15 and give it a whirl.  Worst case scenario, the pork comes out tasting like crap and you lost $15.  Then you'll know how the wood performs in the smoker.  Reason I suggest a pork shoulder is because I just think it is the best gauge for wood types.  Chicken quarters are cheaper but chicken tends to not do well with stronger woods and flavors anyway.

At the very least, it can be campfire wood when seasoned enough to burn.


----------



## das21185 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hickorybutt.  The secret to sweet gum   Is to use it young and green. Find a small tree 2 to 3 inches   Cut it small and soak it.   Almost like you would with chips.  It is not good when aged


----------

